# [SOLVED] Epson XP-202 - lost Wifi connection



## mariuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi

I have the EPSON EXPRESSION XP-202 WIRELESS Printer.

It was working fine for last 18 months then suddenly lost the wifi connection.

The wifi light no longer comes on when the printer is switched on. When I press the wifi button to initiate connection (whether for 1, 3 or 10 seconds as per the troubleshooting guide), it just flashes alternately green - orange, then after a while, just flashes orange, then eventually the light goes off altogether.

I have removed & tried to reinstall the printer on my laptop however, now the laptop can't detect the printer (& I have lost the usb cable ).

Just before the problem occurred, I changed internet providers and installed a new wifi broadband box to the phone point (not sure if this is just co-incidence?). I have also tried getting the printer to work with the new broadband wifi box switched off & still nothing.

I have tried the Espon troubleshooting guide but still been unable to resolve the problem. 

Any ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated .

Thanks in advance

Sarah


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Epson XP-202 - lost Wifi connection*

Hi there,

Might be worth it to do a reset to the default setting of your printer. Download the latest printer driver and software from the manufacturer site, install the driver/software and should detect the printer from your network.


----------



## mariuk (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Epson XP-202 - lost Wifi connection*

Ok thank you - I will give that a try :smile:


----------



## mariuk (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Epson XP-202 - lost Wifi connection*



2xg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Might be worth it to do a reset to the default setting of your printer. Download the latest printer driver and software from the manufacturer site, install the driver/software and should detect the printer from your network.


Big THANK YOU to "*2xg*" - I have done what you suggested & the printer is now working perfectly with the Wifi connection :thumb:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Epson XP-202 - lost Wifi connection*

You're most Welcome! Glad to hear that all is well! :smile:


mariuk said:


> Big THANK YOU to "*2xg*" - I have done what you suggested & the printer is now working perfectly with the Wifi connection :thumb:


----------



## Nru (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi 2xg, i'm having the same problems as sarah but i'm a tech noob so would you be able to post a how to on the advice you have given. Thanks so much.:smile:


----------



## tasha305 (Jul 15, 2016)

*Re: Epson XP-202 - lost Wifi connection*

Hi 2xg could you please let me know where I could download the latest printer driver and software from the manufacturer site, install the driver/software as I'm not sure which websites are valid ... oh and by the way I've lost my CD as well as my USB cable while moving ... Thank you in advance


----------

